# Mailserver in Linux



## lin_ux (31. August 2008)

Ich weiß es gibt so ein Thread aber wollte eine neue öffnen weil meine Frage ganz anders ist. 

Ich will ein Mailserver in Linux erstellen, doch bevor ich das mache will ich mal testen ob ich von mir aus einen selbst erstellten user etwas senden kann.

Ich hab postfix installiert und einen user erstellt

user wäre bei mir fmaster

hab dann 

telnet localhost 25 

 geschrieben und weiter die unteren zeilen befolgt

ehlo localhost
mail from: root@localhost
rcpt to: fmaster@localhost
data
Subject: Testmail

Test test,
1, 2, 3
.
quit


su - fmaster 

hab dann mail hingeschrieben um zu sehen ob ich das mail empfangen hab,

eben da stand

no mail for fmaster

also ich weiß nicht warum ich das mail nicht bekomme obwohl ich alles richtig gemacht habe. 

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen die Fehler zu finden.

wäre nett, wenn ihr mir bis morgen helfen könnt, weil ich übermorgen eine Prüfung hab.

danke!


----------



## thoser (1. September 2008)

Auf welcher Distribution läuft das denn?


----------



## lin_ux (1. September 2008)

hab kubuntu


----------



## thoser (1. September 2008)

Existiert überhaupt diese Emailadresse?
Sprich ist sie im Postfix angelegt?
Denn ein schlichtes Anlegen in *ubuntu reicht nicht aus(so weit ich weiß,leider ist meine Ubuntu-Erfahrung mäßig, da ich Gentooianer bin).

Steffen


----------



## lin_ux (1. September 2008)

eigentlich nicht, ich habs nur als testen erstellt


----------



## thoser (2. September 2008)

Dann such mal auf der Ubuntu-Seite nach der Doku. Irgendwo müßte auch erklärt sein, wie man einen anderen Mailserver einrichtet. Anderenfalls wäre die Postfix-Site empfehlenswert.


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

Was sagt denn host -f und die mail logs? Gab denn telnet ein 250 zurück? Wie hast du denn dein Postfix eingerichtet, über was läuft die smtp Authentifizierung?

Fragen über Fragen 

Gruss


----------

